
Inside the Y Combinator Experience With the Founders of Codecademy [video] - turoczy
http://mashable.com/2011/11/25/codecademy-video/
======
Timothee
Finally connecting the dots: codecademy.com != codeacademy.org. I saw the
former when it launched on HN, then the latter a few days ago on HN and was a
bit confused that it didn't seem to be linked to YC at all. Now I finally see
they are two different entities with a common goal but very different
approaches.

To make the matter worse, codeacademy.com redirects to codecademy.com.

~~~
morningwarrior
Yeah makes it even more complicated when major tech blogs call Codecademy Code
Academy, and then people on Twitter get @CodeAcademy confused with
@Codecademy.

The Codecademy founders don't call their startup Code Academy and apparently
didn't even know about the Code Academy in Chicago
([http://howilearnedeverything.com/2011/10/30/clearing-the-
air...](http://howilearnedeverything.com/2011/10/30/clearing-the-air/)), but
then just a few weeks ago they bought codeacademy.com

Interesting...

~~~
Timothee
Thanks for the link. The timeline as described in this post seems to explain,
_in my opinion_ , the somewhat odd name that "Codecademy" is. Since the start
I've found it hard to pronounce and easy to misspell. It's not a big stretch
to think they had "Code Academy" in mind and adapted it towards the end… Maybe
not, but I know I would never go for "Codecademy" if I could go for "Code
Academy".

~~~
ajasmin
Yeah. Never seen or heard "cademy" as shorthand for "academy"

------
wavephorm
Was the interviewer spliced in later like a Stephen Colbert interview? I was
hoping he was going to ask about their monetization strategies and business
plan.

